# Visio 5.0 - Triviale Frage



## uelit (28. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag allerseits
Ich habe da eine (nehme an) sehr triviale Frage.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich folgendes Problem löse:
Ich will in einer Visio Zeichnung .vsd durch einen Doppelclick auf eine Form, z.B. ein Kreis, erreichen, dass die Form schwarz ausgefüllt wird. durch erneuten click auf die nun ausgefüllte Fläche soll die Füllfarbe weiss werden u.s.w
Das müsste doch mir einem einfachen Makro gehen. Nun ich kann es leider nicht.
Hilft mir trotzdem jemand?
Das wäre sehr sehr nett.

Danke
Uelit


----------

